# New Species Of Piranha?



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/unid_pira_sp.html that is the link to the pictures of what appear to be several New Species of piranha


----------



## jadecade (Apr 28, 2014)

Isnt this Frank's site ??? Why this fish has shown as a serrasalmus species. isnt it a Pygocentrus Piraya ??


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

jadecade said:


> Isnt this Frank's site ??? Why this fish has shown as a serrasalmus species. isnt it a Pygocentrus Piraya ??


Hmm It does look like a Pygo although the body shape at the top of the piranha has a slight resemblance to a Sera not quite sure, and i don't know who frank is yet lol


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

These species resemble S.maculatus, or at least what we believed S.maculatus to be.
Not long ago the entire revision differentiating S.spilopleura and S.maculatus became invalid. So as for S.spilopleura, most of them are S.maculatus and as for S.maculatus, we are not sure on what range they are found.
So this specimen imo is S.maculatus as well.

Read on piranha-info.eu, I have some more infor on the confusion of these two species on there in the profiles.


----------



## jadecade (Apr 28, 2014)

wow spilos and macs i saw look nothing like that fish


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Most of us never seen any actual spilos, and those who have seen one most likely considered it to be another species









It differs in your mind, probably because too many people judged these species mainly by tail marking and color ("ruby red" spilos for example. A classic example. I even had a guy explaining me over here, why is yellow bellied piranha still was a ruby red... I mean, they invented that name for a reason....)
This specimen looks like a regular spilo.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this stuff blows my mind how they tell species apart. its interesting but takes a serious passion
really interesting stuff


----------

